# 4 newbiezzzz



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.oldham-usa.com/Router Bit Safety.pdf


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you. Was googling for safety/manual/bits information for Black&Decker 7614 I just purchased in garage sale. This was very helpful. M


----------

